# Malaysia Jewel



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## beetleman (Oct 23, 2007)

:drool: :worship: :drool: :worship: nuff said....................


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 23, 2007)

Simply gorgeous !!


----------



## ahas (Oct 23, 2007)

That' s really gorgeous!  I wish I was allowed to get one.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 23, 2007)

There are no words to describe this animal's beauty.. How long does it get?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Oct 23, 2007)

You Europeans have access to such incredible stuff... Congratulations on the 'pede, it's truly beautiful... Do you have more than one? Please have it lay eggs . 

 phil.


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 23, 2007)

One of the best looking centipedes I have ever seen.  WOW.


----------



## R.HENNING (Oct 23, 2007)

:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: A real jewel (cool):worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Thanks for sharing photos!!!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 24, 2007)

omg
how many years have it been?5?


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 24, 2007)

How big is it?

Greg
Ps: Why You're just annoying people wit this amazing stuff, which noone can have


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 24, 2007)

So the malasyan is a dehanni... Thaks for sharing.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## driver (Oct 24, 2007)

i wish i lived in europe, haha!

the Malaysian  jewel is a de haani?


----------



## clockworkorange (Oct 28, 2007)

The Malaysian jewel is definitely not a dehaani. It is closely related to the Scolopendra subspinipes group. It is morphological characterised by a different number of spines on terminal leg prefemurs and many other elements. Genetically, it is deeply differenciated from other subspinipes. 

Cheers

Mika


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 28, 2007)

But still S.subspinipes? Or mayby a new specie?


----------



## bliss (Oct 28, 2007)

i wouldn't say these are impossible to obtain.  i know someone in malaysia who can export them, of course if you are in the US, you must have your license 

  dan


----------



## ArachnidArmy (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 29, 2007)

clockworkorange said:


> The Malaysian jewel is definitely not a dehaani. It is closely related to the Scolopendra subspinipes group. It is morphological characterised by a different number of spines on terminal leg prefemurs and many other elements. Genetically, it is deeply differenciated from other subspinipes.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mika


I said that it is a dehanni because have the same number of spines of a dehanni.

Mika, until you show us a factible document about you genetical experiments ( including malasyan jewel, something really difficult to obtain) I can't believe anything about what you say. Malasayan jewel is a subspinipes as far as their classificantion i red an d as far I see.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2007)

just a note from my side,

what picture are you guys basing those opinions on to determine its a Sc.subspinipes dehaani or not ?
i can't see the *ventral* side of the prefemurs on any of the pictures :?


PS: i've seen other Malaysian jewels and those had 2 spines on the ventral side of the prefemur,>>> so those were indeed no dehaani's, but you can't be sure on this one to my opinion, or Peter must post a ventral shot


----------



## clockworkorange (Oct 29, 2007)

Androctonus_bic said:


> I said that it is a dehanni because have the same number of spines of a dehanni.
> 
> Mika, until you show us a factible document about you genetical experiments ( including malasyan jewel, something really difficult to obtain) I can't believe anything about what you say. Malasayan jewel is a subspinipes as far as their classificantion i red an d as far I see.
> 
> ...


Hi Carles,

I understand your doubts as I have finished my project about a month ago and that all data are still unpublished. You are right on a point: as far as the current published knowledge goes, this species of Scolopendra is more closely related to Scolopendra subspinipes than to any other species. It belongs to the same clade. However, on the type specimen I sampled from the state of Perak, Malaysia, the genetic signature I obtained from a 813bp fragment of the gene COI (Cytochrome oxydase subunit I) presents a pairwise difference of 15.7% compared to the signature of Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani sampled in the province of Guangxi in southern China. To give an idea of the genetic difference between both groups, it is commonly accepted that COI pairwise differences at species level is 3 to 7% among arthropods. 

I understand also your need of "factual" information. You would certainly prefer taxonomic keys. What I mention here is nothing more than what I found during my researches and it will only be considered valid once published after peer review. If my data makes it that far, I will be glad to share them with you on this forum. 

Cheers,

Mika


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 29, 2007)

clockworkorange said:


> If my data makes it that far, I will be glad to share them with you on this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mika



with a synopsis/explanation for us slobs that aren't degreed?  :whereisthatslobberface?:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Oct 30, 2007)

clockworkorange said:


> i obtained from a 813bp fragment of the gene COI (Cytochrome oxydase subunit I) presents a pairwise difference of 15.7% compared to the signature of Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani sampled in the province of Guangxi in southern China.


... So you mean that the usual difference in the genes would be of 2-3% for individuals within the same specie while you obtained a difference of 15.7% between your Malaysian centipede and the Dehaani? So the difference confirms that the malaysian specimen belonged to another specie? Please correct me if i'm wrong.

 phil.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 30, 2007)

Malaesian Jevel could be another specie, closely related with S. subspinipes.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 1, 2007)

Steven said:


> just a note from my side,
> 
> what picture are you guys basing those opinions on to determine its a Sc.subspinipes dehaani or not ?
> i can't see the *ventral* side of the prefemurs on any of the pictures :?
> ...


You have reason! This pede have 5 spines like you said, the picture makes to me do a mistake. I have also pictures of this pede and have 5 spines... so subspinipes subspinipes? ( in the anatomical taxonomy field af course, until mikas unpublished work say the opposite)



clockworkorange said:


> Hi Carles,
> 
> I understand your doubts as I have finished my project about a month ago and that all data are still unpublished. You are right on a point: as far as the current published knowledge goes, this species of Scolopendra is more closely related to Scolopendra subspinipes than to any other species. It belongs to the same clade. However, on the type specimen I sampled from the state of Perak, Malaysia, the genetic signature I obtained from a 813bp fragment of the gene COI (Cytochrome oxydase subunit I) presents a pairwise difference of 15.7% compared to the signature of Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani sampled in the province of Guangxi in southern China. To give an idea of the genetic difference between both groups, it is commonly accepted that COI pairwise differences at species level is 3 to 7% among arthropods.
> 
> ...


Hi Mika;

I liked that you understand me. I'm too a scientific man ( Health field not pure biologist like I supose you are) and I know the steps to follow to publish some new info. So you jumped it, and I couldn't believe it. 

Now, I believe you ( give us the text when it will be published, please) but i have questions?

1. What was the population of the experiment? ( number of pedes used in the xperiment)  

2. Are you alone, in this xperiment? What lab? Any University? 

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 1, 2007)

Excellent and very pertinent questions, Carles . 

I'm a bit into sciences too . I'm doing a certificate in Ecology to eventually go for a bachelor in Biology at the University of Québec in Montréal. I would REALLY enjoy reading your article too once it's done!!!!

 phil.


----------

